# boring bar



## kd4gij (Oct 18, 2013)

I_s enybody familiar with walter boring bars I picked up one 1 1/4 dia by 14" long the number on the side is S20U-SSKCL4. I need to know what inserts fit it. Looks like about 7/16" square with strait sides. Might be Walter Waukesha._


----------



## kd4gij (Oct 18, 2013)

Well that didn't help came up not found.


----------



## kd4gij (Oct 18, 2013)

Thanks Senna

per Carbide depot Boring bar standers I found out S=solid steel, 20=1 1/4" dia, U=14" long.
 S=Screw lock only, S=Square insert,K= 15Deg end cut, C=7 deg relief, L= left hand, 4= 1/2" insert.

So I need 1/2" square inserts that cut on bouth side witch will give me 8 cutting edges. Now just need the insert number.



Well it looks like I need SNMP 432 or 433 inserts Just need to get ahold of 1 to try before I buy a hole box.


----------



## 4GSR (Oct 19, 2013)

kd4gij said:


> Thanks Senna
> 
> per Carbide depot Boring bar standers........ C=7 deg relief,.......



I believe you need a positive rake insert, not negative rake.  So you need to look for SPG or SPU to start with.

Post a picture of the pocket, that will tell us for sure what you need.

Ken


----------



## kd4gij (Oct 19, 2013)

The sides of the pocket are  90 deg to the bottom of the insert. So I am loking for double sided inserts witch have 0 deg relife. I hope that will work


----------



## 4GSR (Oct 19, 2013)

I see you pulled the picture from the eBone listing for this boring bar.  

I was able to find this boring bar on Walter Tools website.  It was difficult, they sure don't make it easy.

Anyways, this is a screw down insert positive rake bar.  The inert you are looking for is a SC style like a SCGT in a 1204 size.  A insert number like SCGT120408 or SCGT 432 is what you are looking for.  Carbidedepot website may show other letter designations for the GT in the ISO number. 

A negative insert like SNMG will not work in this bar.


----------



## kd4gij (Oct 20, 2013)

Thanks 4gsr

 I have some SCMT 432 on the way. Do you have the link to this bar on Walters websight. I can not find it.


----------



## 4GSR (Oct 20, 2013)

Like I said, It is very hard to search their website.  I tried looking for it again this morning.  Took me to a totally different page, with a dead end.  But i did find this.  

It is a  A20S-SSKCL09.

You are not going to find your number, A20S-SSCL04.  The 04 in the destination is the old ANSI specification for 1/2" IC insert.  In the ISO system it is "12".

But Walter does not show a A20S-SSKCL12.  They show a A24S-SSKCL12.  But this one has a larger OD shank.  I'm sure yours as well as the one offered on eBone were special made and never sold.  Or the contract ended and these were "left overs".  And we wonder why car makers charge so much for a vehicle! 

http://oc.walter-tools.com/sap(cz1T...1yLXFaVi1BVFQ=)/bc/gui/sap/its/ZZWALTEROSTORE


----------



## kd4gij (Oct 20, 2013)

Thanks

 I did get the boring bar from that ebay for about half asking price. And it is in better shape than the one pictured.It has never been used. Shoul work nice for what I need it for.


----------



## 4GSR (Oct 20, 2013)

The main thing is you can find inserts for it!  That' what counts!

I have a couple of tool holder I've bought over the years that I haven't yet found a source for inserts!  One of them, I found a insert that half ways work, but will require re-grinding a little to make it work.

Another rainy day project.


----------



## kd4gij (Oct 20, 2013)

Well today I made a holder for the new boring bar to go on my Aloris AXA tool post. Sel locking.


----------



## fredybender (Nov 13, 2013)

kd4gij said:


> Well today I made a holder for the new boring bar to go on my Aloris AXA tool post. Sel locking.
> View attachment 62731
> View attachment 62732



Nice.
The problem with a boring bar with a 15 lead angle, like that one, is the fact that the force vectors act against you: the boring bar's weakes point, is in its axis; take a 0 degree lead (triangular insert, and all the forces are directed in compression in the bar, and through the workpiece into the chuck... All that being said, you can reduce that a bit by reducing the radii of your insert;
try finding a SCMT 431 if you can
HTH
Fred


----------

